
Russia Tests 27-Mach Hypersonic Nuclear Glider - rodionos
https://www.npr.org/2018/12/27/680467756/russia-will-deploy-new-hypersonic-missile-systems-in-2019-putin-says
======
zunzun
A 3,000 mile long trail of diffuse atmospheric radioactive contamination
produced by the white-hot nuclear powered solid-state scramjet engine,
followed by a crash of the spent nuclear fuel into Kamchatka. The crash site
will have to be off-limits for millennia, increasingly leaching into the
groundwater there with every rain storm and blowing about every dry season.

~~~
londons_explore
I think it's conventionally fuelled, just can carry a nuclear warhead.

------
PaulHoule
Is this something like

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-37](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-37)

just a suborbital variant that carries a warhead?

------
kuhhk
Is it odd that the control room is completely empty except the leadership?

~~~
slededit
That is the "control room" for the entire country when in conflict, not for
the missile itself. Thankfully they aren't in a direct war where it needs to
be filled.

------
exabrial
767mph is not 20x the speed of sound anywhere in earth's atmosphere

~~~
pknomad
I think the author meant speed of sound, not the missile, is 767 mph.

------
slashcom
So Russia ays they were forced to develop it after Trump withdrew from the
nuclear treaty. 2 months is some impressive R&D time, huh?

~~~
badrabbit
> "Putin says Russia was forced to develop the Avangard after the U.S.
> withdrew from the Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty in 2002,"

2002 - 16 yrs

